# Puppy diarrhea



## iansgran

When you dog was a puppy did it have diarrhea often? When did she outgrow if? Was it from food or parasites?


----------



## Willow52

I checked "puppy had diarrhea". Hank was at the 24hr. vet clinic for diarrhea the weekend after we brought him home. No parasites were found but he was treated with meds. and recovered.


----------



## tippykayak

Our pups have picked up giardia at least once each, and sometimes they eat something in the woods that throws the system out of whack for a day or two. We've never had chronic, food-caused problems. One dog did have chronic giardia on and off as a puppy and finally got over it when he was about a year old.


----------



## Debles

Sasha had soft poo for a few weeks (never diarrhea) and we slowly changed food over to what Gunner eats and added pumpkin. His poo looks just like Gunner's now. : )
We had him checked at the vets and no parasites or worms.


----------



## MittaBear

Chester seemed to have on and off diarrhea for awhile but he outgrew it by the time he was around 5 months.


----------



## Jamm

Joey only has diarrhoea when he has eaten something he shouldn't!


----------



## Roxy_the_Retriever

Roxy did have an intestinal bug around 5 months, but with a little TLC (and medication) it cleared rather quickly. She will get soft stool every now & then, and runny poop for a day if she eats something she shouldn't ::recalling Monday:: :uhoh:

But she is recovered with firm poop again... tummy's can be sensative. Just write down the things your pup eats, so if he/she has an upset tummy - you can start to rule out what does & doesn't work! 

GOOD LUCK!! :crossfing


----------



## AmberSunrise

My golden puppies (5 through the years) have never really had diarrhea - one had allergies that started in young adulthood that kept him from eating until I switched to cooked, then raw. But diarrhea that lasted more than a day? No. 

They have all had loose stools a time or two from unfortunate choices they made about what really is edible


----------



## Rigg Z

Riggz was diagnosed with colitis when he was a puppy. After several months of very expensive dog food we discovered if we added rice bran to his food he does just fine. Its nice to not have to shovel and hose the yard too


----------



## iansgran

Rigg Z said:


> Riggz was diagnosed with colitis when he was a puppy. After several months of very expensive dog food we discovered if we added rice bran to his food he does just fine. Its nice to not have to shovel and hose the yard too


So where do you get rice bran, and how do you feed it?


----------



## Rigg Z

We buy it at the health food store. The amount we use isnt very scientific, 2 pinches on each meal. This is the one we use : Ener-G gluten-free Rice Bran One box lasts about a month feeding twice daily.


----------



## iansgran

Rigg Z said:


> We buy it at the health food store. The amount we use isnt very scientific, 2 pinches on each meal. This is the one we use : Ener-G gluten-free Rice Bran One box lasts about a month feeding twice daily.


Thanks, I thought it might be something like that or a specialty cooking place. Just wondered if it was dog specific.


----------



## TheJobinator

Piper is 8 months and has had cronic diarrhea/loose stool since the day we brought her home. The first night she ate a shrimp shell from the garbage and had garbage gut for a few days. Since then she has had giardia multiple times and also got worms once after a vacation out of the country. In addition to all the diagnosable diarrhea she has has loose stool on a regular basis and we think it is a food allergy or intolerance but it has been hard to know for sure due to the worms and giardia. We have found that a little bit of pumpkin helps and a boiled chicken and rice diet for a day or two. With the recommendation of our vet we switched to adult food and that also seemed to help. I hope your pup does not have the problems that Piper has had (I wouldn't want to wish those vet bills on anyone!)


----------



## GoldimomJenn

my golden retriever puppy also has intermittent diarrhea as well. Alot of times it has been when she has eaten something she shouldn't have...like her rubber tire toy, etc. But we have been keeping a closer eye on her, leash walking her to potty, and trying to prevent her coming in contact with things she shouldn't, but she is still having some issues even now at 7 months. The first time we went to the vet and he took a stool sample and it was clear. I am at the point now of wondering if I should change her food? We have her on Iams Proactiv Puppy.


----------



## Amberbark

Only a couple of diarrhea episodes with both of the dogs. Intermittent diarrhea with my Papillon until we changed to a Limited Ingredient grain-free diet. One novel source of protein and one novel source of carb (grain-free). Only one incident of mushy stool since then from eating part of a stick......:wavey: Vicki


----------



## Hina

Diarrhea after the beach. 2 days straight! We fed her kibble mixed with pure pumpkin (canned) and it seemed to help, not to mention, made her food 100% more appetizing.


----------



## Balto

Hi here is our sweet little golden.. he has had bad diarrhea for a week. We tried everything : bland diet - going to the vet - fortiflora and he still has diarrhea. he tested negative for parasite and we are wondering how long will this last.. Could it just eventually stop. We are still giving him fortiflora with his food. We got him 2 weeks ago and he had no problem for the first week. Loving and digesting his dog food without any problems. Has anyone else had this happened to their puppy? Thanks so much in advance for your help


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

Summit had diarrhea from picking up stuff from the ground in public and eating it. We stopped that, and his diarrhea stopped.

We also gave him a spoonful of cooked beans for fiber with his Orijen kibble, and that helped too. He doesn't need it anymore. He also doesn't try to eat everything he sees anymore.


----------



## JakubWrobel

Hi there. My 10 week old is currently having diarrhea/loose stool after having his DHPP/ Bordattela vaccine. It took 24 hours for it to happen and has been holding since. I have been to the vet with him and he's on a bland diet with Endosorb tablets at this point, but I was wondering if anyone has had similar troubles after a vaccine and what could I do to help my pup Enzo.

His behavior has not changed - he's active, always hungry and playful. There doesn't seem to be any pain and no fever. He isn't drinking a lot of water, but there is water intake.

Any information would be helpful. 

Jakub


----------

